# How much weight



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

would you expect a pregnant female to put on in a day? I just got a beautiful dumbo black irish last friday from a pet store where they had her in a very small tank with a male hairless. I know it was probably a pretty bad idea to take her but she is just the best thing ever and I couldn't resist. I'm getting ready to go out and get a scale to weigh her although I am pretty sure she is pregnant. Her belly isn't to big right now but when I compare her to my biggest rat piper her belly is much more rounded on the sides. She has become pretty protective over a house in the bottom of the cage and won't let my other five girls near it. If she is pregnant though, it won't be to big of a deal, I already have a friend who said she would take three and I more than likely will be keeping the rest depending on the size of the litter. I'm ordering a double cn next week so I will have plenty of room with that and the other cage I have now.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

it all depends on where they are in the pregnancy...at the end (5 days before birth) an average doe gains over 10 grams each day


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

okay, if she is pregnant I don't think she's too far along yet so I'll just keep an eye on her weight.


----------

